# Autosound 2000 Test CDs



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Any comments on them? Good, Bad? Especially CD #102 and #104?


----------



## 87DXHatch (Jun 25, 2005)

I think the better question is, does anyone have them in 320 kbps MP3 or FLAC available to torrent? :-D


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

here like five or siz test cds me and this guy from SD were trading

get them while the links are hot

autosound, chesky, focal, and some others cant remember all the names

keep the links on DIY so they dont go so fast--some of them are BIG so be patient


http://s39.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=23SHY6C50TBLM3CT69KHHWNRUQ

http://s50.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0DS6VGDMBCIHU12ADF2WC2FR4T

http://s50.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1LUUF1DZGRK1423JT1RH47Y6YI

http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2URF15SNXPYR53JLWI307KRM3W


if you need more maybe we can all trade  share the wealth


----------



## 87DXHatch (Jun 25, 2005)

Awesome! Those'll be useful. I don't have ANY test CDs/musc files... :-(


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I have found a few sites that have test tones and music.

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.html
http://www.teamtreo.com/view.php?showme=Free_Test_Tones

Oh and btw, I found a member on another forum who is willing to "give" me a copy of Test CD 102 and 104 granted I pay for only the shipping charges. I dont know if it were to be illegal for me to send all of you guys a copy for free as well. Its not really considered selling of copyrighted materials, so I dont know. Whacha think?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

dude just post em lol the RIAA is not seeking out car audio forums just yet

I justed linked to like 6 of them  ( I believe atosound 2k is in the linsk I jsut posted by the way--)

ones I have bought, and the other guy bought

we traded them online


most of them are in flac, and or 320 kbps mps format


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

I have Focal cd no.3, no.4, no.5 and no.6 and some other stuff if anyone's interested.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

newtitan said:


> here like five or siz test cds me and this guy from SD were trading
> 
> get them while the links are hot
> 
> ...


Hey I downloaded those, gotta love having a nice T1 connection here at work...


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for looking out NewTitan.  u generous fool!


----------



## mbcouple (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi newtian. The act was selfless, and appreciated.... but i fear it may have been somewhat in vain. The advantage of these disks isnt necessarily the musical compilation, its the recoding quality. When i downloaded the albums, i discovered that they were all converted to mp3. Unless these disks were read with paranoia or a similar program, and saved as wave files, they are not what they are supposed to be, or sound like. To be a reference cd, it really needs to be the original, or like i said, read with a software program that detects, and re-reads annomilies, and saved in a lossless format. Also, half the fun is the jacket, as it shows the location of the players on the stage, so you can see if you are projecting an accurate soundstage. Like i said, thanks for the effort, and this is in no-way meant to be rude, as i feel we have mutual respect for eachothers efforts in car audio. 
Hans


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet thanks Yatta!


----------



## 87DXHatch (Jun 25, 2005)

I would be willing to bet that, on any of the sound systems that the members of this board have, you would not be able to tell the difference between a 320 kbps MP3 and straight CD quality. I know I'm not able to on every system I've had in the past.

I haven't opened the files yet, so I don't know what quality we're working with here.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

wow!! i will download these when i get home.

newtitan <- You da MAN!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

thx guys those were some long upload nights lol

and Hey Hans I know where you are coming from as mp3 is by no means lossless, but for most at 320kbs the loss of top end fidelity is minimal and be eqed up if even neccesary

of course most audio heads will scream blaaaah to mp3s hence the drz9255, and some of the other non mp3 high end transports

but I mainly uped to share with other guy, so folks can get a start on their test cd collection and also to decide which ones are worht the 20 bucks to buy

as I am a firm proponet of downloads, but 90% of the time I buy the albums I like 

I dig album covers and liner notes ( I have over 800-1200 cds lol) but sometimes the mp3s suffice

if folks want the lossless (flac, or ape files) I have most of them , but they are 500-700mb each didnt think folsk would wnat to download that much for just a test cd
and yes they do make a difference, up high above 10k , but that also depends on how good your ear is

but if the interest is there maybe we can all set up a irc or soulseek channel


and man when are you gogn to give up those nd12's


----------



## mbcouple (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont have an mp3 head..... but i am thinking of installing a harware lossless player in my install. I can tell the difference, but then again, the drivers in my home system were over $1200, and like most of the people on this board, will have ribbons in my car, so the highend is important. I do understand what you mean though. I cant justify spending money on the cd until i have heard it, so you have done a great service in letting people here the style of music available on these discs. As far as the illusions go, i have seen the future nd12, and i didnt like it.... so it looks like i will be keeping all my drivers. I am suprised that you aren't nagging me over the pair of nd-15 i have. Do you still run illusions?
Hans


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nah man I sold my nd10 and I never found set of the 12's unfortunately I run some a/ds sereis 3 12" now they are sweet

but I like the tc2+, then the IA (only due to the less throw), then the a/ds

I REALLY like the underung sound

Im going to get a LMT from soundsplinter when they come out and run a center consolse sub setup 


and man Id kill two chickens for those nd15's but I figured youd never sell them, and or I couldnt afford them and Icnat fit 2 cu ft per driver


so the new IA's dont look/perform very well?

pm me if you dont want to post it, I was going to buy some 12's try out, id prefer the originals though 

Iwish squeek had two


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

There's an ND-12 for sale on ECA right now.


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

newtitan, thanks for sharing the goods. Unfortunately for me, linky number 1, 3, and 4 no worky.


----------



## Stupify (May 30, 2005)

I just got two of them to work. I think 2, and 4 worked. but I can't remember lol.. But I do know 1 didn't work and I know that I got two to work. Both still dl now.


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

Stupify said:


> I just got two of them to work. I think 2, and 4 worked. but I can't remember lol.. But I do know 1 didn't work and I know that I got two to work. Both still dl now.


Weird stuff. Must be exceeding the bandwidth. #1, #3, and #4 are still a no go for me.


----------



## Z28SS (Apr 30, 2005)

I just uploaded Monster's Jazz test CD - 

http://s48.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3O9CJVI5SOH2R326RYXFHE2JLM

Looks like they only make the file available for a pre-set # of downloads, and the link expires after 7 days.  

It's encoded @ 320K (mp3), and I do agree that only a lossless copy should be used with high-end audio system testing, but this will give you a chance to hear the tracks at a high enough resolution to make the determination to purchase a copy or not.

I also have Monster's Blues CD, the Sheffield Jazz Experience (highly sought after on amazon.com), and Sheffield 'Prime Cuts' I and II. All of them are great for testing - especially the Sheffield Jazz Experience.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

If anyone is interested in getting the actual CDs on sale, look here: www.davidnavone.com its he and Richard Clark who put these together, along with Sheffield Labs.


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

Doh! I was at work and started downloading them. But the connection there keeps droping. At home now, but The links don't work any more. Is there anyway you can still pass those files on to me?

Thanks
David


----------



## acousticguitar (Jul 15, 2005)

i believe the autosound CD was not in mp3 format since the DL was huge. (400 mb) and was a total of 700mb in wavs. I assume that someone isnt dumb enuf to convert to mp3 and back to wav of course.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

The 400mb file was 3 cd's in one download. The autosound 102 disc was 290 or 170.

That bermester sampler wasn't to bad, I'm gonna pick up a few of those.


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1Y2ITAP8O1RTH2RDOCOUV9PW5L - Focal CD No. 3.

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0ABQJILSIF2X93RLXU7KKZQ4AC - Focal CD No. 4.

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2XFG1JLN1X7J13AJ6ZKKBHOKJE - Focal CD No. 5.


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=304AY1Y39BOJE35TSKBMDU95SH

Focal CD No. 6


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone should put these back up so I can download em.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find these?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've got all 4 of these CD's too. I just put up the Alpine test CD a week or so ago. Do I need to do these as well?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes please!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> Anyone know where I can find these?


Contact Mark Eldridge, he has the discs and the tech briefs for sale


----------



## Cerberus2k7 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have 5 and 6 right now. In the process of getting the other 4.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Contacting him right now. What do you mean by tech briefs?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

The Autosound 2000 Tech Briefs

David Navone's  .:: AutoSound Tech Briefs - The Book ::.  Car Audio Engineering


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish they would sell this book in PDF format.

Just shipping to me would be U$45-50. :/


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

Demonoid.com - test tones for testing subs just the low end test tones with some sweeps and pink


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking to buy this CDs:

* CD101: Low Frequency Test CD
* CD102: Set Up and Evaluation of Sound System Imaging and Placement
* CD103: Evaluating Audio Components, Listening Environments, & your Listening Ability
* CD104: The Ultimate Amplifier Level Setting Disc
* CD105: Road Noise, System Noise, and Frequency Range Demonstrations


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i have 104 and 102 im looking for the other three so pm me if u have them


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

newtitan said:


> here like five or siz test cds me and this guy from SD were trading
> 
> get them while the links are hot
> 
> ...


Do I need to purchase the yousend it package to get these? I am getting an error message when clicking on the link


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Do I need to purchase the yousend it package to get these? I am getting an error message when clicking on the link


the links are from 05


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Ianaconi said:


> I wish they would sell this book in PDF format.
> 
> Just shipping to me would be U$45-50. :/


Email Navone. I'm sure he could zip them up and email them to you.

Unless he's reluctant due to file sharing networks.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Email Navone. I'm sure he could zip them up and email them to you.
> 
> Unless he's reluctant due to file sharing networks.


If you are looking for the Focal discs, look here


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do the Focal discs have 0dbfs test tones by any chance?


----------



## das9125 (Apr 19, 2010)

So did you guys upload the Autosound 2000 cds again?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i know a guy who has all the autosound 2000 cds ripped to windows lossless and also wav format. he also has the cd inserts copied and put in the folders


----------



## das9125 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this guy you know willing to share? 
I am trying to tune my new speakers and it would be great to have them.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

fraid he don't wanna share sorry guys.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Autosound 2000 CD Set 5 Test CDs at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

pyropoptrt said:


> Autosound 2000 CD Set 5 Test CDs at Crutchfield.com


Good find. Too bad its $70  I kinda want to get them though and share them with all of you.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Trust me that $14/cd is worth the investment for something can be used for many years down the road.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

download link?


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

I need link for the Autosound 2000 test disc 101 , best regards guys


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Download - Autosound 2000 Disc 101


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

do anybody have 105


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> Download - Autosound 2000 Disc 101


I downloaded mine from this place.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

im looking for a good book on actual loudspeaker design not so much enclosures but magnets suspension voice coils and so on 

ive read lsd cookbook many times and im looking for more on the theory of moving coil stuff

any recommendations?


----------

